# Bathroom door lock



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

The bathroom door lock has gone on our 7099f. To replace it with one from Rapido will cost us £180 plus VAT. I've a feeling that there was a posting on here sometime ago from someone who had replaced theirs for much less. Although I've searched previous posts, darned if I can anything! Can anyone help please.

Brian


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it was one of Carols posts about a year ago?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

josieb said:


> I think it was one of Carols posts about a year ago?


This was the original jean-luc post 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80250-poll.html

This was Carol's
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99545-door.html+lock


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jarcadia said:


> The bathroom door lock has gone on our 7099f. To replace it with one from Rapido will cost us £180 plus VAT. I've a feeling that there was a posting on here sometime ago from someone who had replaced theirs for much less. Although I've searched previous posts, darned if I can anything! Can anyone help please.
> 
> Brian


Brian, the clue to using the search engine is to go to forum you want e.g. rapido motorhomes and input the key words in the search box led by a + sign and a + sign between each word e.g. +door+lock
Ray


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Yes if you read the posts you will find we were helped by another Rapido owner who has a great locksmith who can mend it. Stupid isn't it, unless you can find a good one near you, it is a spring problem, but in Exeter at a locksmith they couldn't do it, or supply another, a manager in a local DIY store in crediton tried, but didn't quite manage it, but Colin's contact did. 

Carol


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I know a man who can. Let me know.


----------

